# 

## Grażyna

Czy ktoś pamięta, bez zaglądania do przepisów, jaka jest wg warunków technicznych minimalna szerokość bramy wjazdowej na posesję oraz furtki ?
Pytam, bo nie chodzi mi o bramę i furtkę gotową ze sklepu, tylko wykonywaną.
Oczywiście mogę zajrzeć do przepisów i poszukać, ale może ktoś jest akurat na czasie "w temacie".

Przy okazji i na marginesie zapytam jeszcze o stronę,w którą wg tych warunków muszą się one otwierać. Chodzi mi po głowie, że furtka do wewnątrz, ale nie jestem pewna; czy brama też?
Dzięki.
Grażyna

----------


## Greg P

Furtka musi mieć co najmniej 1 m szerokości i wymóg ten jest uzasadniony, można spokojnie wyjechać taczką czy wózkiem dziecięcym. Wymogów dot. min. szerokości bramy nie znam, ale praktycznie myśle, że nie powinna być węższa niż 3m. Ja mam bramę o szerokości 3,75m i wjeżdża się bardzo wygodnie. Zarówno brama jak i furtka nie mogą otwierać się na zewnątrz, "na ulicę"
Pozdrawiam 
Grzegorz P

----------


## Greg P

Furtka musi mieć co najmniej 1 m szerokości i wymóg ten jest uzasadniony, można spokojnie wyjechać taczką czy wózkiem dziecięcym. Wymogów dot. min. szerokości bramy nie znam, ale praktycznie myśle, że nie powinna być węższa niż 3m. Ja mam bramę o szerokości 3,75m i wjeżdża się bardzo wygodnie. Zarówno brama jak i furtka nie mogą otwierać się na zewnątrz, "na ulicę"
Pozdrawiam 
Grzegorz P

----------


## anonim1

Uwzględnij jeszcze w jaki sposób się wjeżdża na posesję. Jeżeli zaraz za bramą będzie garaż to lepiej dać ze 4m szerokości bo łatwiej Ci będzie manewrować przy wycofywaniu lub wjeżdżaniu łukiem z ulicy. Niektóre napędy bram uchylnych mają coś takiego jak funkcja furtki, jest to godne polecenia gdy działka jest mała i nie ma miejsca na takową. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Grażyna

Dzięki serdeczne.
Te min. 3 m na bramę to mi chodziły po głowie.
A zaraz za bramą będą psiaki. Wspaniałe zresztą.
Grażyna

----------


## kodi_gdynia

O ile mi wiadomo to min. bramy 2,4m a furtki 0,9. Wszystko musi otwierać się do wewnątrz. 
O ile furtka może mieć parametry 0,9 to bramę dałbym min. 3m. 

Sam jestem na etapie ogordzenia i dam bramę na 3,4 - chyba starczy. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pitbull

Kodi OK, ale brama garazowa na zewnatrz.

<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: pitbull dnia 2002-03-22 10:49 ]</font>

----------


## kodi_gdynia

Pitbull - brama ma otwierać sie na zewnątrz - zawsze myślałem, że do wewnątrz ja furtka. jestem czeski!  :eek:

----------


## Czarny

Fajnie że poruszyłaś tą kwestię bo ja też właśnie poszukiwałem odpowiedzi na to pytanie. Przeprowadziłem w terenie próbę i najlepiej wyszło z bramą o szerokości 4 m (i żona będzie mogła wcelować pomiędzy słupki) ponieważ na posesję wjeżdżam z ulicy o szerokości 5m bez chodnika. Jeśli chodzi o furtkę to najlepiej będzie o szerokości 1 do 1.1 m. 
Pozdrawiam Marek

----------


## jolantas

Może ktoś mi doradzi, korzystając z własnego doświadczenia jakiś system i firmę robiącą bramy przesuwne z okolic Krakowa?
Będę bardzo wdzięczna!

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Problemem może być furtka do pomieszczenia (wiaty, boksu) na śmieci.
Widuję, że otwiera sie ona, niezgodnie z przepisami, na zewnątrz.
Ale z kolei gdyby miała się otwierać do środka, to takie pomieszczenie musiało by być większe, a zależy nam aby było małe, niewidoczne.

----------


## jolantas

A więc co z tą furtką na śmieci! Nikt nie może wspomóc?

----------


## Kedrap3

Czy ktoś może mi doradzić jaką szerokość bramy wjazdowej zaplanować w ogrodzeniu aby wjazd był bardzo wygodny? We wstępnym szkicu architekt narysował 3m ale coś mam wrażenie, że może być za wąska (biorąc pod uwagę styl jazdy mojej żony   :big grin:  ). Chciałbym aby wjeżdżało się swobodnie i myślę o bramie szerokiej 4m lub 4.5 m. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## Honorata

ja mam 4 metry i jest ok, na budowę wjezdza nią caly sprzet ciezki i się mieści

----------


## Benicio

Witam

Zwróć tez uwagę, czy możesz wjeżdżać w miare szerokim łukiem. Jeśli tak, to sama brama 3,5 wystarczy napewno (zakładam, że Starem tam wjedżać nie będziesz). 3 metry byc może też, ale ty znasz lepiej Twoją żone.   :smile:  

Pozdrowienia B.

----------


## lelu

Miałem 290 cm. Wymieniłem bramę na 370. Teraz pozwalam żonie wprowadzać samochód.  :Wink2:

----------


## araman

Zaskoczę chyba niektórych. Ja mam brame o szerokości 6 m wjazd z drogi jest też dosyc szeroki. mam oczywiście brame przesuwaną wiszącą do której założę siłownik. Jeżeli jest miejsce lepiej zrobić szerszą bramę niż później mieć problemy. Małem dość wjeżdzania do garażu przez wąską bramę (220 ) Do garażu mam 4500 segmentową. A wiadomo jakimi samochodami będziemy jeździć za kilka lat.

----------


## Bartt

a co doradzacie przy wjeździe pod kątem prostym?

----------


## araman

brama przesuwana w miare mozliwości najszersza

----------


## gaga2

Do sprawy można też podejść teoretycznie  :big grin:  
Do tego potrzebny jest zwymiarowany plan działki z naniesionymi wszystkimi obiektami, wymiary samochodu docelowego i podany przez producenta promień skrętu. Można wtedy się bawić i wyrysować teoretyczną drogę wjazdu i wyjazdu. My na podstawie takich rysunków podjęliśmy m.in. decyzję o odległości domu od garażu i garażu od płotu: jak zobaczyłam te pierwsze rysunki z manewrami na naszym podjeździe to powiedziałam że albo mąż będzie za każdym razem wprowadzać auto do garażu albo ktoś coś zmieni na projekcie   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam,
gaga2

----------


## hubwarka

Witam.

Ja posiadam 4m bramę, z którą wjechałem w działkę około 1m- aby lepiej było wjeżdzać na posesję. Jesem zadowolony. Bram jest 2 skrzydłowa. Poniżej 3 m to raczej nie proponuję. A po co później się stresować przy wjeździe. A nie wiesz co będzie wjeżdżało na dziłkę w przyszłości. Będzie potrzeba większym auem wjechać i co dalej? Rozładują  (opał, ...) przed bramą a tym co "zostawią" musisz się osobiście zająć jak można było by podjechać bliżej.  Zdecydowanie róbcie minimum 4m.   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam serecznie forumowiczów.

Hubert

----------


## bedi

A czy szerokość bramy wjazdowej nie zależy od szerokości bramy garażowej ? 
Ja mam bramę garażową o szerokości 4.75m. Mam zamiar zainstalowć bramę o szerokości co najmniej 5m.

----------


## Kedrap3

> A czy szerokość bramy wjazdowej nie zależy od szerokości bramy garażowej ? 
> Ja mam bramę garażową o szerokości 4.75m. Mam zamiar zainstalowć bramę o szerokości co najmniej 5m.


Dom i wjazd do garażu mam oddalony o kilkanaście metrów od ogrodzenia i dodatkowo wjazd do garażu jest pod kątem 90 stopni do lini ogrodzenia więc bramę w ogrodzeniu i bramę do garażu rozpatruję rozdzielnie. Ale po wszystkich radach już na 100% zmienię bramę wjazdową na 4m.

----------


## kaltam

Wszystko zależy od miejsca dojazdu do garażu. Brama o szerokości 3,5 m
przy dojeździe na wprost jest wystarczająca.

----------

Witajcie!!!

Malutkie pytańko do Wszystkich którzy mają i tych którzy będą dopiero mieć - *Jaka powinna być szerokość barmy wjazdowej na działkę, aby było wygodnie?*  :Lol: 

Ile powinno być w świetle?

Bardzo proszę o wypowiedzi.  :big tongue:

----------


## Patos

W moim przypadku jest 4.6 ze względu na wąską drogę  i wjazd pod kątem 90 stopni

----------


## tobo

u mnie jest 3.2 to jest trochę za mało ale chciałem mieć przesuwną i dłuższa się nie mieści

----------


## swbeata

4 m gdyż mąż wziął poprawkę na moje umiejętności jazdy samochodem i nie chciał aby nasz samochód parkował na ulicy przed posesją.POZDROWIENIA

Acha mam bramę przesuwną.

----------


## Teska

3.80


   mam samojezdną przesuwną.....przesuwa sie na strone furtki , jest ok w druga strone musiałabym wziasc 3 m...a to nieporozumienie....

----------


## araman

brama przesuwana 6 m. wyjazd jest super

----------


## smutna lidka

3,5

----------


## mironmk

4,6m - inie wydaje mie sie za dużo - dwa skrzydła, dzięki temu mogą wjechaći zaparkować na podjeździe dwa samochody obok siebie.

----------


## pattaya

Ok.4m.Nie mam więcej miejsca.
Ale wolałbym 5 metrów(dla żony  :big grin:  )

----------


## kze

Ja mam od drogi 7.6 (wjazd w ściętym, jednym z rogów działki) i w sumie też się zastanawiam jaką dać szerokość..  :Confused:  
Myślałem o dwuskrzydłowej i szerokości 4m, bo wolę mieć więcej miejsca, choc przesuwana bardziej podoba mi się..  :cry:  

*Tobo*
Chyba 3.2m i przesuwana jest ładna i niepraktyczna.. A jak w 3.2m wjechac ciężarówką? Nie ma problemu? Normalny samochód ma włącznie z lusterkami 2m, a np. szambiara?

----------


## Janussz

Jeżeli wjazd jest z wąskiej drogi, to można cofnąć słupki w głąb działki(słupki od bramy). Czyli w pobliżu bramy załamać  płot na długości np. metra. Czyli zrobić coś takiego: __/    \__ Narysowałem sam płot bez bramy. Ten kąt, np.135stopni pozwoli wjechać nawet duzym samochodem w wąską bramę  z wąskiej drogi.

----------


## izba

3M

----------


## izba

3M

----------


## wlowik

54 m ... czyli cały bok działki. Na razie przydaje się, pies i tak dalej się nie rządzi, a wlowikowa nie obija samochodu...  :big grin:

----------


## Dokker

Samonośna 5m, bardzo wygodna, zachodzi na furtkę, ale - wbrew moim obawom - w żaden sposób to nie przeszkadza.
pozdr.

----------


## JoShi

4 metry przesuwana, wiazd do dwoch bram garazowych.

----------


## orum

8,5 metra  :wink:  troche duża ale tak musiał być

----------


## smutna lidka

> Jeżeli wjazd jest z wąskiej drogi, to można cofnąć słupki w głąb działki(słupki od bramy). Czyli w pobliżu bramy załamać  płot na długości np. metra. Czyli zrobić coś takiego: __/    \__ Narysowałem sam płot bez bramy. Ten kąt, np.135stopni pozwoli wjechać nawet duzym samochodem w wąską bramę  z wąskiej drogi.


tak, tak ja mam coś takiego i bardzo sie sprawdza

----------


## maciejon

> Samonośna 5m, bardzo wygodna, zachodzi na furtkę, ale - wbrew moim obawom - w żaden sposób to nie przeszkadza.
> pozdr.


To mnie zaintygowało! Mam mieć bramę ok 5 m i myślałem o uchylnej, ze względu na "zachodzenie " na furtkę.
Jak masz zrobione zbezpieczenie, by przesuwajaca się brama nie wyłamała otwartej furtki?

----------


## Dokker

Maciejon,
nie mam żadnych zabezpieczeń. Furtka ma zamontowane zawiasy od strony bramy, więc otwierająca się brama zamyka furtkę.  Piszę "zamyka", ale jest to bardziej teoria, gdyż w praktyce nie zdarza się, aby w tym samym czasie ktoś otwierał furtkę i bramę,a furtka jest zawsze zamknięta. Więc jeśli nie zamierzasz mieć stale otwartej furtki nie obawiaj się takiego rozwiązania. Zdecydowanie poecam.
pozdr.

----------


## marcin976

Dwuskrzydłowa 4m, automat w rękach  :big grin:

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Jeszcze nie mam bramy, ale miejsce mam zostawione na 6m....
Póki co spotkałem się z przedstawicielami Wiśniowskiego, itp.  Stwierdzili, że mam problem... bo jest powyżej 5m...
A powyżej już jest problem, bo nie może być samonośna, itp. A na kółkach przymarza, Brak atestu... I takie tam marudzenie...
Jak rozwiązać ten problem? a Ty masz bramę, z jakiego tworzywa i jak prowadzoną (na kółkach, samonośną), jak otwieraną?

Trochę pocieszył mnie fakt, że nie tylko ja mam taką szeroką bramę!
 :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

Marcin

----------


## vg-m

3,0m  :Wink2:

----------


## Karol N.

Mam cos okolo 4m tradycyjna z dwoma skrzydlami. Zaluje, ze te skrzydla nie sa asymetryczne. Przy wjezdzie samochodem osobowym wystarczyloby tylko jedno skrzydlo otworzyc (dla zony rowniez drugie   :big grin:   ) i 50% czasu zaoszczedzone.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

W sumie to ankieta, lae może tak przy okazji wypoweidzie się w temacie moich 6 metrów? ...poprzedni mój post w tym watku...

----------


## echo

Jeszcze nie mamy, ale docelowo planuję 4 m przesuwną.

----------


## RYDZU

Póki co mamy jakieś 3,6-3,7m - dwuskrzydłowy "potworek" z napędem mięśniowym. 
Docelowo najważniejsza brama ma być 4 m przesuwna z automatem.

----------

> a Ty masz bramę, z jakiego tworzywa i jak prowadzoną (na kółkach, samonośną), jak otwieraną?


Ja niestety jestem dopiero na etapie projektowania, ale dzięki forum wiem, że min. to 4 m. 
Najprawdopodobniej będzie u mnie brama dwuskrzydłowa o tej szerokości i otwierana na poczatku ręcznie, a później na siłownikach.

----------


## AxLe

A ja nie mam wcale. ale myśle o takiej przesuwanej o szer. 6 m.

----------


## KonAn

4 metry i cofnięta jest w głąb działki na 1,5 metra,czyli wychodzą opisane wcześniej skosy po obu stronach bramy.Bardzo praktyczna rzecz,także nie żałujcie na takie coś działki.

----------


## nurni

Docelowo 5m (żona   :cool:  ) tyle samo co brama garażowa.
Obecnie drewniany "potwór" zamykany pilotem ręcznym na kłódkę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Przemek72

Ja tez mam 5 metrow i uwazam, ze jest OK. Szersza nie ma sensu, ale nie zdecydowalbym sie na duzo wezsza (moim zdaniem 4 lub 4,5 metra to minimum).

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

A czy ktoś ma bramę dwuskrzydłową rozwiewną otwieraną na zewnątrz? Przepisy "nie lubią" takiej bramy... ale w moim wypadku otwierałaby się ona na drogę, której jestem właścicielem...

Przy okazji, do posiadaczy bram wiśniewskiego... Jakie upusty mieliście w stosunku do ich cen katalogowych?

----------


## MAK

Ja mam w projekcie/pozwoleniu bramę wjazdową uchylną na posesję otwieraną na zewnąrz.

Jakie macie doświadczenia w tym względzie:

Ile miejsca w swietle zajmują siłowniki napędów (wykluczam napędy w ziemi), tego problemu nie przy otwieraniu do środka???

----------


## juras

A ja wam mówie, że jak macie miejsce to zróbcie bramę na 4m. To jest bardzo wygodne. I jakiś dostawczy samochoód wjedzie bez problemu i z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że sie super wyjeżdża, zwłaszcza cofa osobowym - nie trzeba wtedy mierzyć w "dziure". Poza tym jak znajomi przyjezdzaja mniejszymi samochodami np glazurni przyjezdzal fiatem uno to tylko jedna polowke sie otwieralo ...

----------


## ewuś

Jaka powinna być szerokość bramy i furki najlepiej albo jakie Wy macie i jak się sprawdzają

Dzieki

----------


## partner

furtkę mamy o szerokości 1 m. brama wjazdowa dwa skrzydła po 2 metry. jest dobrze. zawsze można więcej ale po co.

----------

zrób taką szerokość bramy, aby bez problemu wjechał na posesję nawet niewprawny kierowca. Nie mówiąc już np: o kamazie, który przywiezie Ci ziemię, piasek czy coś innego potrzebnego do budowy.

----------


## jabko

No to taka szerokość to 4m.

Brama 3,5m przy wjeżdżaniu z drogi równoległej do niej jest dla kobiet troszke przyciasna.  :Lol:  
Szwagier ma to wiem

----------


## ewuś

> No to taka szerokość to 4m.
> 
> Brama 3,5m przy wjeżdżaniu z drogi równoległej do niej jest dla kobiet troszke przyciasna.  
> Szwagier ma to wiem


ja na szczęcie nie mam prawa jazdy- ale może warto zrobić szerszą jak zrobię- zaproponuje to mężowi  :Lol:   :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## amdam78

Ja mam 5 metrow (6 to luksus).  Różnica w cenie wynosi wtedy prawie 1000 zl. - brama kuta. Ale moje 5 m jest naprawdę odpowiednie. Trzeba pamiętać, że traktor może przywieźć drzewo, ciężarówa piach a i kopara czasem może być potrzebna, odpukać też nie mówiąć np. o straży pożarnej itp. Brama 3 metry zdecydowanie za mało, szczególnie, jeżeli wyjazd wymaga mocnego skręcania na wąską np. drogę wewnętrzną. Ostatnio sąsiad mający 3,5 m bramę prosił nas o zgodę na zrzucenie z tarktoru drzewa na naszą posesję bo u niego wjechać nie mógł a na drodze zostawić też nie mógł. Czasem nie warto oszczędzać.

----------


## ewuś

> No to taka szerokość to 4m.
> 
> Brama 3,5m przy wjeżdżaniu z drogi równoległej do niej jest dla kobiet troszke przyciasna.  
> Szwagier ma to wiem


ja na szczęcie nie mam prawa jazdy- ale może warto zrobić szerszą jak zrobię- zaproponuje to mężowi  :Lol:   :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## bob budowniczy junior

Musi być taka,aby uniknąć podobnych sytuacji:
http://www.igipl.ovh.org/flash/Baba.html

----------


## retrofood

Mocne. Ta brama byla o 50% za ciasna.

----------


## lukol-bis

Taka zdawałoby się idiotycznie prosta sytuacja, a skutki bardzo opłakane.... Materiał naprawdę mocy...
W odniesieniu do zasadniczego pytania; szerokość bramy jest ściśle uzależniona od szerokości ulicy; przy szerokiej ulicy 4m całkowicie wystarczy, natomiast przy wąskiej i 6m może być niezadużo. Jakimś rozwiązaniem w takiej sytuacji może być rzresunięcie płaszczyzny bramy wgłąb posesji.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bobo30

u nas jest 4 metry i to jest minimum, aby było wygodnie, czasem przydałoby sie 4,5 metra, nasz ulica ma około 6 metrów szerokości

----------


## vanderbobo

brama 4,5m, furtka 1,2 m

----------


## pado

Jak myslicie jakiej szerokosci  byłaby właściwa przyszła brama wjazdowa : 3,5 m czy jednak 4 m .
Rozmawiałem przed chwila z moim znajomym i stwierdził ,ze nigdy by już nie zrobił tylko 3 -metrówki ,bo po roku używania w ocenie praktycznej  to 1 metr za mało .
Jakie wy macie szerokie bramy wjazdowe na działki ?

----------


## Wowka

3 metry (jak u Twojego znajomego) to zdecydowanie zbyt mało. 
A ile winno być u Ciebie?
To zależy min. od:
- wjazdu, jakich samochodów oczekujesz. Czy także ciężarowych, z przyczepą, szambiarka?
- jak szeroka jest ulica przed domem (promień skrętu)
- Twojej zdolności finansowej. Za bramą przecież musisz wybrukować/utwardzić podjazd. A szerokość podjazdu winna (chociaż na wstępnym odcinku być równa szerokości bramy.
- powierzchni terenu na której musisz dokonać skrętu skrzydła bramy lub długości pozostałej części ogrodzenia w przypadku bramy przesuwalnej
-estetyki tej bramy

Pamiętaj, że im szersze skrzydło bramy tym mocniejsze musi być jej rama i umocowanie w słupku.

Ps. Moja brama ma 5,5 metrów szerokości.

----------


## sylvo

Mam 4 m bramę i jestem zadowolony. To chyba teraz standard, mniejsze montuje się jak nie ma miejsca na większą.
U rodziców jest 3,5 i jest mniej wygodna, szególnie jak jakiś większy samochód chce wjechać.
Jeżeli dopiero zaczynasz budowę to 4m zdecydowanie przyda się przy transporcie towaru na budowę - ciężarówki.

----------


## martar

Mam 4 i jest dobrze ale więcej byłoby bardzo dobrze.

----------


## sylvo

Przepraszam, już poprawione

----------


## jamles

będzie 3,80 ...na więcej nie mam miejsca   :Confused:

----------


## CoolaTT

A ja mam 5 m. Choćby z jednej prostej przyczyny - czasami potrzeba ażeby na nasze podwórko wjechało coś większego niż zwykła osobówka. I wtedy zaczynają się schody...

----------


## AgnieszkaS

Moja ma 4 metry szerokości, myślę że to taki standard. Róznica w cenie miedzy 3,5 a 4 jest minimalna, przynajmniej u nas ( Wielkopolska )   :smile:

----------


## androzek

4 metry - wymiar standartowy Wiśniowskiego.

----------


## mayland

Mam wjazd na działkę pod kątem. Brama ma 4m szerokosci i jest to za mało. Pewnie gdyby wjazd był prosty nie byłoby problemu ale przy takim bocznym ustawieniu długie samochody mają problem ze "złożeniem się".

----------


## romek163

im dłuższa tym lepsza....dla fiata punto wystarczą3 metry..ale jeżeli przyjedzie transport węgla/miału etc... to 3 metry będzie stanowczo zbyt mało. Jezeli masz miejsce rób 4,5- 5 metrów;]

----------


## kaco

ja mam 4 metry i jest ok, mniejsza jest bez sensu

----------


## waldibmw

ja bede mial 5,5 m.W obecnym domu mam 4m i jest za wasko,zwlaszcza ze musze wyjezdzac samochodem tylem

----------


## retrofood

> ja bede mial 5,5 m.W obecnym domu mam 4m i jest za wasko,zwlaszcza ze musze wyjezdzac samochodem tylem


jak żona jeździ to dodaj jeszcze 1 m  :big grin:

----------


## slawkin

Ciekawi mnie jakie szerokie macie bądź planujecie mieć bramy wjazdowe?
Architekci zrobili mi projekty ogrodzenia gdzie brama ma od 3,3 do 4 metrów szerokości. Wydaje mi się że to nie za szeroko...
Co wy na to?

----------


## fato

Tak masz rację nie jest za szeroko brama wjazdowa aby się wygodnie wjeżdżało na posesję powinna mieć 450cm szerokości.

----------


## laziale

Jak ktoś wjejdża ciężarówką na posesję to oczywiście ,na pewno wystarczy ten wymiar 3,8-4 m

----------


## beton44

to zależy

od tego

czy wybierasz się czasem na przejażdżkę swoim Bizonem:

----------


## adam na kamyku

a ja mam około 6 metrów i jest w sam raz. szerokość bramy wjazdowej zależy od tego jak masz usytuowane ogrodzenie w stosunku do ulicy. jeśli uliczka jest wąska , a sąsiad po przeciwległej ma ogrodzenie blisko ulicy, rób jak najszerszą. jeśłi ulica jest szeroka i cięższy samochód może wziac "zamach" to 4, 5 metra też wystarczy.
szeroka brama ma też dodatkowy plus. otwierasz tylko jedno skrzydło i wjeżdżasz.

----------


## Nefer

zrobię max na ile miejsce pozwoli ( a miejsca dużo nie jest  :sad:  )

----------


## ANNNJA

my mamy 380cm szerokości w  świetle światła, czyli od krawędzie słupka do krawędzi słupka...., szeroko nie jest, ale dla osobowych aut (szer. ulicy 9m) to spokojnie starczy...

----------


## edde

> my mamy 380cm szerokości w  *świetle światła*, czyli od krawędzie słupka do krawędzi słupka...., szeroko nie jest, ale dla osobowych aut (szer. ulicy 9m) to spokojnie starczy...


chyba świetle wjazdu, otworu....  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

w świetle dziury  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## JacusB

Chciałbym poprosić o pomoc bo sam nie mam pomysłu na rozwiązanie. Moja działka jest ostatnią od drogi i wjazd na moją działkę (część jaką mam dostęp do drogi) wynosi 5,5m. Na tym musi się zmieścić:
- licznik gazu i prądu
- śmietnik
- furtka
- brama
Czy jest szansa, żeby to się zmieściło?

[/img]

Myślałem o bramie zitegrowanej z furtką, ale nie mogę nic takiego znaleźć.

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## Nefer

NIe pamiętam minimalnych odległości pomiędzy mediami...
A architekt nie zrobił Ci zagospodarowania ?

----------


## JacusB

> NIe pamiętam minimalnych odległości pomiędzy mediami...
> A architekt nie zrobił Ci zagospodarowania ?


Obecnie nie ma mediów w drodze, są w trakcie projektowania.

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> NIe pamiętam minimalnych odległości pomiędzy mediami...
> A architekt nie zrobił Ci zagospodarowania ?
> 
> 
> Obecnie nie ma mediów w drodze, są w trakcie projektowania.


Ale jak je wprowadzisz na działkę, to musisz mieć zachowane odległości pomiędzy. Podobnie musisz zachować odległość od sąsiada w kwestii śmietnika na przykład.
Czekaj, ale na rysunku masz 5,5 metra dostępu do drogi + coś jeszcze.
Więc brama CI sie zmieści bez problemu a reszta nie musi być przy drodze...

----------


## JacusB

> Czekaj, ale na rysunku masz 5,5 metra dostępu do drogi + coś jeszcze.


Nie wiem co masz na myśli pisząć "coś jeszcze". 5,5 m to wszysto co łączy mnie ze światem.





> Więc brama CI sie zmieści bez problemu a reszta nie musi być przy drodze...


Czy licznik prądu i gazu nie musi być w skrzynce przy drodze? 

No i co ze śmietnikiem. Wiem, że nie musi, ale jak rozwiązać problem, że śmieciara przyjeżdża jak nie ma Cię w domu? gdy dostępu do śmietnika nie ma w ogrodzeniiu gdzie dostęp jest z drogi?

----------


## Nefer

Jak rozumiem "poza drogą" coś istnieje ... trawa? bita ziemia ? czy Wielki Kanion ? Da się chyba podejść do skrzynki jeśli nie będzie przy drodze ? Czy nie ?

----------


## JacusB

> Jak rozumiem "poza drogą" coś istnieje ... trawa? bita ziemia ? czy Wielki Kanion ? Da się chyba podejść do skrzynki jeśli nie będzie przy drodze ? Czy nie ?


To jest droga prywatna/wewnętrzna a nie gminna. Niestety droga ma 5m szerokości i zaraz przy drodze są ogrodzenia sąsiadów. Więc jedyny dostęp do mojej działki to z drogi.

----------


## tomasz_st_wlkp

Najlepiej jest jeśli skrzynka jest dostępna z ulicy, wtedy ci co spisują liczniki nie dzwonią tylko sami sobie szafkę otwierają. Możesz dogadać się z sąsiadem. Czasami szafki są duże i można podłączyć więcej użytkowników. Jeśli sąsiad też będzie się podłączał dopiero to pomyślcie o wspólnej szafce.

Ponad to jeśli masz dużo miejsca, bramę można cofnąć wgłąb i po jednej stronie zostanie wolne miejsce na szafkę. Kosz wystawiasz chyba jak jeździ śmieciarka, więc nie musi być przy bramie.

Furtkę i bramę można zamówić jako jedno małe i duże skrzydło.

----------


## Nefer

Ups, to rzeczywiście problem. Ja się martwiłam o moje 17 metrów przy drodze...

Tu znalazłam przykłady z odległościami :

http://www.eurogates.com.pl/podstrony/standart.htm

Jutro policzę odległości w firmie. Mam bardzo ograniczony " teren" i jest brama, furtka i śmietnik. A ponieważ to szeregowiec to jest dość ciasnawo...

----------


## JacusB

Czy da się zrobić bramę wjazdową zintegrowaną z furtką. Wydaje mi się, że kiedyś coś takiego widziałem, ale nie mogę teraz znaleźć?

----------


## Nefer

Są też furtki wbudowane w bramę.
Możesz też zbudować zatokę (wgłąb swojej działki o ile masz miejsce) i na jej boku wstawić furtkę.
Możesz też mieć bramę z funcją furtki- uchylana.

----------


## JacusB

Usytuowanie działki wygląda tak:


więc robiąc zatokę będzie ciężko wjechać do garażu. Pozostaje chyba furtka w bramie.

----------


## Nefer

O rety Jacuś , łatwo nie będzie  :smile:  Chociaż może zatoka ułatwiłaby CI wjazd ?Za dużo to nie ma tam miejsca na manewry...

----------


## JacusB

> O rety Jacuś , łatwo nie będzie  Chociaż może zatoka ułatwiłaby CI wjazd ?Za dużo to nie ma tam miejsca na manewry...


Czy masz jakiś inny pomysł na zatokę niż taki:



ja innej zatoki sobie nie mogę wyobrazić (chyba, że dłuższa niż 7m). Ale w przypadku zatoki między wjazdem do garażu a bramą byłoby 5m. Trochę ciasno.

----------


## Nefer

A może tak ? Tylko gdzie masz domek ?

----------


## JacusB

> A może tak ? Tylko gdzie masz domek ?


Dom jest z lewej strony garażu. Działka ma 40x25m, brama jest na dłużym boku.

----------


## Nefer

W tej wersji nie będzie widać ludzia przy furtce - ale od czego video-domofon ?  :smile:

----------


## zbigmor

> Usytuowanie działki wygląda tak:
> 
> 
> więc robiąc zatokę będzie ciężko wjechać do garażu. Pozostaje chyba furtka w bramie.


Albo brama dwuskrzydłowa niesymetryczna. Z lewej strony furtka 1 m, z prawej skrzydło 3m i zostaje jeszcze ponad 1m na skrzynkę i śmietnik.

----------


## Leszko

Jak w temacie, wiosną chcę zrobić od drogi ogrodzenie z pustaków firmy semmerlock, podajcie proszę jakie macie szerokości bramy i oddzielnie furtki.
Może ktoś ma ogrodzenie z semmerlocka foto mile widziane.
z góry dziękuję
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kris2222

tata latem robił u siebie ogrodzenie z kształtek betonowych ,podobnych do kamienia łupanego ,zalewanych w srodku betonem z Drew -betu 
http://ogrodzenia.drewbet.pl/index.p...nia-lupane-100
kolor naturalny , tylko pola ma kute 
bramę zrobiliśmy 4 m przesuwaną , furtka ma 1 m , wystarczy napewno do wjechania samochodem

u siebie mam brame 5,2 metra z racji że mam krótki podjazd (7,5m)do garażu dwu stanowiskowego i w momencie postoju samochodu na podjeździe drugim samochodem można spokojnie wjechać/wyjechać z garażu , 
ale gosciu co mi bramę latem będzie robił przesuwną ze sterowaniem (obecnie mam dwuskrzydłową) trochę krzywił że jej wymiary są masakryczne i może być problem z cynkowaniem , chodzi o to że w czasie cynkowania ,pod duża temperaturą może sie trochę wygiąć pod swoim ciężarem ,
dlatego ze przeciw waga musi miec min.2,5 metra wiec robi sie 1000kg na takiej bramie (kuta)

----------


## Leszko

> tata latem robił u siebie ogrodzenie z kształtek betonowych ,podobnych do kamienia łupanego ,zalewanych w srodku betonem z Drew -betu 
> http://ogrodzenia.drewbet.pl/index.p...nia-lupane-100
> kolor naturalny , tylko pola ma kute 
> bramę zrobiliśmy 4 m przesuwaną , furtka ma 1 m , wystarczy napewno do wjechania samochodem
> 
> u siebie mam brame 5,2 metra z racji że mam krótki podjazd (7,5m)do garażu dwu stanowiskowego i w momencie postoju samochodu na podjeździe drugim samochodem można spokojnie wjechać/wyjechać z garażu , 
> ale gosciu co mi bramę latem będzie robił przesuwną ze sterowaniem (obecnie mam dwuskrzydłową) trochę krzywił że jej wymiary są masakryczne i może być problem z cynkowaniem , chodzi o to że w czasie cynkowania ,pod duża temperaturą może sie trochę wygiąć pod swoim ciężarem ,
> dlatego ze przeciw waga musi miec min.2,5 metra wiec robi sie 1000kg na takiej bramie (kuta)


Ale trafiłeś  :big grin:   dokładnie o coś takiego mi chodzi, ten szary łupany kamień, muszę sprawdzić jak to wygląda cenowo. 
Teraz nie wiem czy zrobić bramę dwuskrzydłową, czy przesuwną, jakie mogą być plusy i minusy?. Myślę że przesuwna nie będzie się komponować w jednej lini z resztą kutą która ma być między słupkami

----------


## darek63

Furtka - uważam, że powinna mieć szerokości min. 1,20-1,40 m, szczególnie przy "dużogabarytowych" słupkach. 
U mnie jest ok. 115 cm i jest prawie OK .... czasami jest potrzeba przez furtkę wjechać taczką (szer. 80 cm), rowerem z kierownicą 80 cm ....., quad ma 120 cm i niestety nie wchodzi (brakuje ok. 5 cm) !

I zwróć uwagę, że zawiasy mają swój gabaryt i prześwit między słupkami nie równa się szerokości efektywnej po zamontowaniu furtki !

Dałbym ok. 130 cm , szersze = wygodniejsze.

Darek

----------


## Leszko

> Furtka - uważam, że powinna mieć szerokości min. 1,10-1,30 m, szczególnie przy "dużogabarytowych" słupkach. 
> U mnie jest ok. 110 cm i jest prawie OK .... czasami jest potrzeba przez furtkę wjechać taczką (szer. 80 cm), rowerem z kierownicą 80 cm ....., quad ma 120 cm i niestety nie wchodzi (brakuje ok. 8 cm) !
> 
> I zwróć uwagę, że zawiasy mają swój gabaryt i prześwit między słupkami nie równa się szerokości efektywnej po zamontowaniu furtki !
> 
> Dałbym ok. 130 cm , szersze = wygodniejsze.
> 
> Darek


Dzięki, tego nie brałem pod uwagę

----------


## CONTEL (- REAKTYWACJA :-)

u mnie brama wjazdowa 4 m , furtka 1m i jest ok   :big grin:

----------


## Kris2222

Leszko zrobię foty płotu taty i wstawię tu 
brama przesuwna naprawdę wygląda spoko 
dobre idę te foty strzelić , zobaczysz sam

----------


## Kris2222

troche sniegu nasypało ale jeszcze coś widać   :big grin:

----------


## wojtas122

Z doświadczenia wiem, ze furtka najlepsza 1,3m; brama wjazdowa 4 - 4,4m i jeżeli jest miejsce to tylko przesuwna

----------


## Leszko

Kris2222 dzięki za fotki, właśnie coś wtym stylu chcę zrobić, brama i furtka będzie w podobnym układzie, tylko kute będzie miedzy każdym słupkiem, muszę się cenowo dowiedzieć odnośnie kamienia łupanego, bo semmerlock z tych tanich nie jest.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Kris2222

za wszystkie kamienie,daszki zapłacili 6 tyś zł. liczą na sztuki ,
12 słupków chyba kosztowało 3 tyś + daszki

----------


## jacekp71

furtka 1m, ale dzisiaj zrobiłbym nieco szerszą, powiedzmy 1,2m, byłaby zgrabniejsza przy wzorze jaki zechcieliśmy na niej mieć,
brama dwuskrzydłowa 3,8m, przesunięta w bok względem wjazdu do garażu, ale do niego jest 10m więc jest OK ....

----------


## klimaw

> Z doświadczenia wiem, ze furtka najlepsza 1,3m; brama wjazdowa 4 - 4,4m i jeżeli jest miejsce to tylko przesuwna


Też mam podobne wymiary a wjazd z ulicy 90* .
Nie narzekam i nawet twierdzę , że jest wygodnie.  :Lol:

----------


## piogron

Przy bramie przesuwnej 4 m, jakiej długości powinna być przeciwwaga?

----------


## jacekot

> Przy bramie przesuwnej 4 m, jakiej długości powinna być przeciwwaga?


to oczywiście zalezy od konstrukcji bramy , ja ma 2 m , a właściwie 1,8 m bo mi 20 cm wjeźdzało na furtkę .

----------


## q-bis

> Napisał piogron
> 
> Przy bramie przesuwnej 4 m, jakiej długości powinna być przeciwwaga?
> 
> 
> to oczywiście zalezy od konstrukcji bramy , ja ma 2 m , a właściwie 1,8 m bo mi 20 cm wjeźdzało na furtkę .


Nie rozumiem, przeciwwagę podaje się w metrach? A nie w kilogramach?
Sądziłem, że np 4 m brama zrobiona ze stali potrzebuje np  jakiegoś "ładunku" na końcu aby się nie oparła na ziemi przy otwieraniu...ale przecież jeśli jest na rolkach to chyba nie potrzeba przeciwwagi...chyba że otwierana nie równolegle do ogrodzenia lecz prostopadle to wtedy jakieś podciągi...  :Roll:

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał jacekot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał piogron
> 
> ...


Przeciwwaga ma za zadanie ułatwić otwieranie bramy, a nie jej podpieranie. Uśrednia ona siłę potrzebną do otwarcia/zamknięcia no i umożliwia zamontowanie drugiego wózka.
Dla 4m światła przeciwwaga o długości 2 m bardzo dobra.

----------


## jacekot

> Napisał jacekot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał piogron
> 
> ...


lekka brama może mieć krótsza ale cięższą przeciwagę

----------


## bitek

Wiem, że odkopuje stary temat, ale ktoś może się wypowie.

Nikt nie wspomniał o warunkach w decyzji z zarządu dróg na budowę zjazdu. U mnie droga powiatowa ma 6 m szerokości, więc dostałem pozwolenie na zjazd nie szerszy niż 5 m (podobno musi być o 1m węższy niż droga do której dochodzi). W tym powiedzmy 1 m przeznaczę na na furtkę więc zostaje 4 m na bramę. Tyle chyba wystarczy ale szerzej nie mogę zrobić choćbym chciał. Ciekawią mnie więc 5-6 metrowe bramy u osób wypowiadających się wyżej. No chyba że 14 lat temu nie wydawano takich warunków  :smile:

----------


## Robinson74

Odświeżę trochę temat odnośnie bramy przesuwnej.
Jakie macie długości przeciwwagi dla swojej szerokości bramy? 
Pewnie to w dużej mierze zależy od producenta, ale jeżeli brama miałaby w świetle 4,5m to ile metrów potrzebuję wolnego miejsca w celu jej maksymalnego przesunięcia?

----------


## Robinson74

Teraz jednak widzę, że 4,5m to może być za mało w moim przypadku - jest bardzo wąska dróżka prowadząca do działki, a wjazd do garażu jest prostopadły do tej dróżki. 
W związku z tym zastanawiam się, czy stosuje się 2 bramy (np. po 3m każda) odsuwane jednocześnie, jedna w lewo, a druga w prawo.
Tak mi jeszcze przyszło do głowy, że może bym zastosował bramę ok. 5,5-6m na szynie. Wtedy oszczędzam miejsce zabierane przez przeciwwagę i będzie na tyle miejsca, żeby zastosować jedną bramę, która w całości (bez przeciwwagi) przesuwa się w jedną stronę.

----------


## asterixx

Ja warunki dostawałem 5 lat temu i nie ma w nich słowa o szerokości wjazdu, a droga jest wąska - problem jest, aby dwa samochody się minęły bez zjechania na pole sąsiada.
Ale przepisy się w ostatnich latach zmieniały kilka razy.

----------


## Adaxis

Chcę zamontować przesuwną na prawo s=4m, a po prawej mam tylko 5 m wolnego miejsca -czy da się zrobić przeciwwagę ok 1mb?

----------

